# p5-Image-Magick...where is it?



## estrabd (Jul 22, 2009)

I am trying to install Image::Magick on 7.2, and I can't find it in ports. It is b0rked via CPAN, too, which is why I was hoping to get it installed via ports. This is when I discovered that it wasn't even in there. I didn't see it as broken either at freshports.

Any ideas?

TIA,
Brett


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2009)

IIRC it gets installed by the ImageMagick port itself.


----------



## estrabd (Jul 22, 2009)

```
# perl -MImage::Magick
Can't load '/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so' for module Image::Magick: Shared object "libjpeg.so.9" not found, required by "libMagickCore.so.2" at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach/DynaLoader.pm line 226.
 at - line 0
Compilation failed in require.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted.
&Image::Magick::constant not defined. The required ImageMagick libraries are not installed or not installed properly.
END failed--call queue aborted.
# cd /usr/local/lib
# ln -s libjpeg.so.10  libjpeg.so.9
# perl -MImage::Magick
^C
#
```

..yeah - thanks, I guess we'll see if it'll take the lib in actual usage.

Brett


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you install graphics/ImageMagick?


```
root@build:/usr/ports#pkg_info -Ix ImageMagick
ImageMagick-6.5.3.10_1 Image processing tools
root@build:/usr/ports#perl -MImage::Magick -e "print;"
root@build:/usr/ports#
```


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 22, 2009)

portupgrade -f p5-Image-Magick


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

ProFTP said:
			
		

> portupgrade -f p5-Image-Magick



There is no port called p5-Image-Magick:

```
root@build:/usr/ports#pkg_info -Ix p5-Image-Magick
pkg_info: no packages match pattern(s)
```


----------



## neildarlow (Jul 23, 2009)

The port is graphics/ImageMagick

There are a lot of OPTIONS that control what gets built so I would run *make config* in the port's directory before building and installing.

The *perl* option builds and installs Perl::Magick


----------



## estrabd (Jul 31, 2009)

I am finally getting around to using this port, and I am getting the unfortunate error:

Exception 450: Wrong JPEG library version: library is 70, caller expects 62

Which I am getting because I had to soft link:

  libjpeg.so.9 -> libjpeg.so.10

in order for this module to work.

So, it looks like I actually need to build libjpeg.so.9 (jpeg version 62?); how do I install this via ports? Do I need to manually install this older version?

TIA


----------



## estrabd (Jul 31, 2009)

*Solved*

I reinstalled everything, but had to get the old jpeg lib pkg manually from:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/graphics/

I also had installed ImageMagick as package - wtf is up with all of those dependencies bundled up in ports/graphics/ImageMagick...it's ridiculous.

One benefit to this exercise is that I learned how to use p5-GD. It's nice and small, but kind of a pain.

Brett


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=34686&postcount=28


----------

